# Olathe 182 question



## DUBUQUE (May 2, 2012)

Just bought Olathe 182 -it sat in a barn for 15 years--low hours-24 HP motor--for $1000.oo . No manual -would like to know how big of limb it will take.Also I sharpen chipper knives-doing it for 7 years now -I charge $00 .50 per inch for the 3/8 '' & 5/8 knives----- sometimes I charge $00.75 ( if its a city or county custormer). What is the going fair price you pay know days??? Thanks if you can help. John-- Dubuque Iowa


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 3, 2012)

Pics?
Moving this to Equipment


----------



## formationrx (May 5, 2012)

*...182 free advice...*

i have one of those chippers... i replaced the onan performer 24 xsl with a kohler 25 command pro v twin.... i use this chipper with my small job set up... i have an old surface grinder for sharpening the blades... before i got the grinder i would pay 15 bucks for pro sharpening... the chipper will take 4 inch wood all day with no problem.... i have chipped 6 inch wood with it too but you got to take smaller bites... be sure to inspect your machine for cracks and rust... i beefed up mine when i got it.... check for cracks above the pillow block bearings where the flat meets the vertical plate of the disk cover.... check under the disk for rust (water collects there) and look for cracks under the disk... these areas get a lot of vibration.... check the underside of the trailer it too... there is a "T" right next to the corner of the fuel tank that gets a lot of flex and can crack... also check the leaf spring mounts ... i welded a plate onto the "T" to make it stronger... when you put in new blades its good to also check the anvil to make sure its not rounded off or out of adjustment.... i use a hacksaw blade to get the proper gap.... the 182 is a good chipper i like how it swivels around for curb side chipping... feel free to PM me any questions about this chipper...


----------



## rootzone-pro (Nov 14, 2013)

I have just bought an Olathe 182 and I am having a few problems getting parts. Cummins want an engine series number for everything and I really don't want to dismantle it to get the block number. Do you have the engine number? This one only has 502 hours on it but sat for a while. I have had it running and did quite a bit of chipping but the terminals on the Onan voltage regulator corroded and all came off. I noticed the water problems after rain. How does the Kohler do? It looks like an easy swap.


----------



## formationrx (Nov 15, 2013)

edit


----------



## formationrx (Nov 15, 2013)

rootzone-pro said:


> I have just bought an Olathe 182 and I am having a few problems getting parts. Cummins want an engine series number for everything and I really don't want to dismantle it to get the block number. Do you have the engine number? This one only has 502 hours on it but sat for a while. I have had it running and did quite a bit of chipping but the terminals on the Onan voltage regulator corroded and all came off. I noticed the water problems after rain. How does the Kohler do? It looks like an easy swap.



okay first off i been exactly where you are now... call brandon or rick at repower specialists 800 700 9501 (http://www.repowerspecialists.com)... dont even bother with all the model numbers, mfg serial #'s, and engine codes.... hardly anyone has info on that old an engine... its just a headache...
here is some info:
1. yes the 25 kohler command pro works fine... but if i could do it again i would have bought the 30 hp....
2. the new kohler will sit a few inches lower so you will have to build a custom mounting plate, buy one, or dont use one and just buy a different belt... (mine took a 72 inch quad v belt) if you buy a new belt you will have to adjust your static lever to engage the disc... youll also have to drill new mounting holes... and the exhaust will need to be slightly modified to sit over the pulley cover....
3. use the old pulley on the output shaft of your old engine... it will take a good puller to remove it cuz its been on there so long... mine moaned and groaned like an old whore before it finally came off... i think the shaft is 1 1/8 by 4 so when you order a new engine get the same shaft size...
4. at repower specialists tell them what chipper you got and they will find my feedback in their system....
5. after the swap out... in my free time i rebuilt the onan and have it in the shop as a back up... you may want to consider this... (mine had piston blow-by and the ignition module was shot...)
6. if you have anymore questions let me know...


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Nov 29, 2013)

olathe was a company formed in Kansas, they went under as fast as they popped up. parts are impossible to find. the engineering on the machines is lacking much knowledge . i would stay away from anything olathe

joe 

www.tristateforestryequipment.com


----------



## rootzone-pro (Feb 26, 2014)

1. yes the 25 kohler command pro works fine... but if i could do it again i would have bought the 30 hp....
2. the new kohler will sit a few inches lower so you will have to build a custom mounting plate, buy one, or dont use one and just buy a different belt... (mine took a 72 inch quad v belt) if you buy a new belt you will have to adjust your static lever to engage the disc... youll also have to drill new mounting holes... and the exhaust will need to be slightly modified to sit over the pulley cover....
3. use the old pulley on the output shaft of your old engine... it will take a good puller to remove it cuz its been on there so long... mine moaned and groaned like an old whore before it finally came off... i think the shaft is 1 1/8 by 4 so when you order a new engine get the same shaft size...
4. at repower specialists tell them what chipper you got and they will find my feedback in their system....
5. after the swap out... in my free time i rebuilt the onan and have it in the shop as a back up... you may want to consider this... (mine had piston blow-by and the ignition module was shot...)
6. if you have anymore questions let me know...[/quote]


Thanks! I just saw the reply. Normally I get a notification. I appreciate the info. I got it running OK now with the Onan and she seems to be doing well. I have a heck of a time getting the anvil but a local machine shop put a hard bead on it and ground it to size. We will see how that works. I still want to change to the Kohler. I have one sitting. Just waiting for the opportunity. This thing chips some good wood! Not the fastest production machine, but it is tolerable. It is better than the Vermeer 6" for brush. Thanks once again.


----------



## rwbinbc (Jul 25, 2015)

I just picked up one of these for a steal at $1200 with new blades and newer Honda motor. Love it so far. Would like to know how to speed up feed speed a little bit. We only chipper brush 2" or smaller

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## formationrx (Aug 15, 2015)

rwbinbc said:


> I just picked up one of these for a steal at $1200 with new blades and newer Honda motor. Love it so far. Would like to know how to speed up feed speed a little bit. We only chipper brush 2" or smaller
> 
> the engine and disc are designed to spin at a certain correct speed .... u could probably go with a 35 hp and it would chip a little faster and be safe ... but i would not go beyond that (it would chip like **** and not be safe)... test your flow rate out of the pump/change the fluid/inspect the hydraulics .. make sure its working as efficient as possible... in addition, my machine was faster once i installed a new roller stator (couple hundred for a new one on ebay) let me know if u need the model number or have questions about removal/installation of the new stator.... if u are using the original stator dont have it rebuilt cuz there are seals in there that they dont make anymore... if you have the original stator its bound to have some wear on it... let me know if you have anymore questions about this machine...
> 
> PS... id like to see some pictures of your machine... so post them if you can...


----------



## rwbinbc (Aug 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbinbc (Aug 16, 2015)

rwbinbc said:


> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


Speed is better now, seems like it has 2 settings on control arm. If arm gets bumped it slows down. Chipper is rated for 6" but will open up to a full 12"x12". Love this little guy works awesome for me and wife. We have a Vermeer model 15 stump grinder we are reworking and just picked up a praxis 90 stump grinder. Put a 13hp Honda on that little guy with electric start.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## formationrx (Aug 16, 2015)

rwbinbc said:


> Speed is better now, seems like it has 2 settings on control arm. If arm gets bumped it slows down. Chipper is rated for 6" but will open up to a full 12"x12". Love this little guy works awesome for me and wife. We have a Vermeer model 15 stump grinder we are reworking and just picked up a praxis 90 stump grinder. Put a 13hp Honda on that little guy with electric start.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


cool !! thanks for the pics!!!!! 
wow thats a nice machine... u r right its a steal for what u paid...
i know this machine inside and out ... so if u ever have any issues with it let me know...


----------



## rwbinbc (Aug 16, 2015)

I will, as we are getting ready to cut some boards...














Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## formationrx (Aug 18, 2015)

rwbinbc said:


> I will, as we are getting ready to cut some boards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a good day over there...
this is what i use for debarking.. 
https://www.loghomestore.com/1012-ox-head-german-straight-blade.php


----------



## highlandheritagegardens (Sep 25, 2015)

rootzone-pro said:


> 1. yes the 25 kohler command pro works fine... but if i could do it again i would have bought the 30 hp....
> 2. the new kohler will sit a few inches lower so you will have to build a custom mounting plate, buy one, or dont use one and just buy a different belt... (mine took a 72 inch quad v belt) if you buy a new belt you will have to adjust your static lever to engage the disc... youll also have to drill new mounting holes... and the exhaust will need to be slightly modified to sit over the pulley cover....
> 3. use the old pulley on the output shaft of your old engine... it will take a good puller to remove it cuz its been on there so long... mine moaned and groaned like an old whore before it finally came off... i think the shaft is 1 1/8 by 4 so when you order a new engine get the same shaft size...
> 4. at repower specialists tell them what chipper you got and they will find my feedback in their system....
> ...




Thanks! I just saw the reply. Normally I get a notification. I appreciate the info. I got it running OK now with the Onan and she seems to be doing well. I have a heck of a time getting the anvil but a local machine shop put a hard bead on it and ground it to size. We will see how that works. I still want to change to the Kohler. I have one sitting. Just waiting for the opportunity. This thing chips some good wood! Not the fastest production machine, but it is tolerable. It is better than the Vermeer 6" for brush. Thanks once again.[/QUOTE]


I recently purchased a used 182 with the original Onan, Cummins supplier out here in B.C. has apart availability (so it seems). Any experience dealing with a potential burnt starter module? Had the machine running strong but now it has a weak spark and isn't turning over. Starter and solenoid assembly are maybe an issue just wonder what your experience with the electrical systems on the machine were. Also, what did it cost to source and mount the Kohler? Any experience with the chipper anvil, sourcing may be a ***** I assume as well. Any more info is greatly appreciated. 

cheers


----------



## mark robenhurst (May 7, 2020)

formationrx said:


> okay first off i been exactly where you are now... call brandon or rick at repower specialists 800 700 9501 (http://www.repowerspecialists.com)... dont even bother with all the model numbers, mfg serial #'s, and engine codes.... hardly anyone has info on that old an engine... its just a headache...
> here is some info:
> 1. yes the 25 kohler command pro works fine... but if i could do it again i would have bought the 30 hp....
> 2. the new kohler will sit a few inches lower so you will have to build a custom mounting plate, buy one, or dont use one and just buy a different belt... (mine took a 72 inch quad v belt) if you buy a new belt you will have to adjust your static lever to engage the disc... youll also have to drill new mounting holes... and the exhaust will need to be slightly modified to sit over the pulley cover....
> ...


Hello Guru, Any chance you know where to get a replacement belt for the 182 olathe, need a 96 x2 7/8 w with 4 ribs belt, i took your advice about repower boys, my D950 kubota is tried, need something alittle bigger, diesel though, waiting on reply, thanks for some thought reguarding this , thank you [email protected]


----------

